# Moment of Silence for Grandmaster Remy Amador Presas



## Jinile Presas Calpe (Aug 13, 2002)

To All Martial Arts Practitioners of Modern Arnis:

The Presas Family request for a moment of silence on August 28th at 4:20 pm. For the 1st death Anniversary of our beloved father Grandmaster Remy Amador Presas.


From:
Mary Jane
Mary Ann
Remy
Maria 
Demetrio


----------

